# Water Over The Rear Pull Out



## firedude310 (Aug 7, 2005)

I just picked up my new 2005 Outback 26rs. I was wondering if I am out and push the pull out in while it is raining out will I get my couch and Dinette all full of water. We just dont want to damage out new get away.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck with your unit. Hope you get lots of enjoyment out of it.

We have a 25 RSS and what I usually do is wipe down the sides with a towel before I take in the sides.

Doesn't get rid of all the water but I get very very little doing it that way.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You shouldn't get to much water 
The seal should also act like a squeegee
Don't really know because I nevered tried it

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Also to minimize the water collection on the slide roof have the trailer tongue up a bit to have the water run to the rear.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The first night that we stayed in our Outback (away from home), it rained about 4" and I put both of the slides in during a EXTREMELY heavy thunderstorm. If I had tried to dry them off I would have drowned. I didn't get any water into the camper at all. I do wipe them off before I put them in (if it isn't raining).

Gary


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I'll second what CamperAndy said - crank the front end up a little before you push the slide in. Ours stays dry doing this.
Fred


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I usually keep it "tongue high" but I still get a small puddle of water at the very rear of the slide. It's nothing a broom can't sweep off though.
My last outing we had some pretty heavy rains the evening before we left. I just "broomed" the top when we packed up and then I put a blanket out on the couch.
The blanket was _not_ wet when we got home and opened it up to clean it out.

I don't think you have to worry much about water with an Outback. Just be aware of the possibility of it.

Good luck with your new home away from home!

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Like Gary, I have closed mine up during a good rain and the inside stayed dry. I also wipe off the slides before I close them if I can.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

As the others do, I wipe down the slides before retracting them. I carry a couple of long handle squeegees and a small step ladder with me for just this purpose.

I use a 6 inch blade on the side slide, and a 12 inch blade on the rear slide. Both with 4 foot handles.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We also wipe down before retracting slides. We use a swiffer broom. It has a rubbery pad that makes a great water remover and then we wrap old washcloth on to it to clean off the remainder of the water, dirt etc. This also makes a great tool for wiping the awning off before rolling it up.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice idea happy. I think I will try that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*CALIFORNIA WATER BLADE* is your RVing friend!

CA WATER BLADE










They have extending handles you can add as well. (I don't have this yet)









The water blade is used on my truck to cut down drying time and spots. Doesn't scratch the paint (medical grade silicone) as long as it's clean.

I'll have to get the handle and use it on the slides.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Andy,
> 
> As the others do, I wipe down the slides before retracting them. I carry a couple of long handle squeegees and a small step ladder with me for just this purpose.
> 
> ...


Ditto.

-Matt


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Typical Outbackers response of simple but effective ideas. Mae Jae I have one of those collapsable Swifers for the floors







I'm ready for water! 
Jan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Typical Outbackers response of simple but effective ideas. Mae Jae I have one of those collapsable Swifers for the floors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...me too. I keep mine under the couch along with a small ironing board. I lay it flat under there. I keep a travel size iron behind the couch.

Great Ideas from all! sunny 
MaeJae


----------

